# Reinstalling Video Codecs



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I need to uninstall all my video codecs and was hoping someone could tell me where all the required codecs that usually come with Windows XP could be found (a particular website). Thank you.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

k-lite full codec pack is a good start.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

freddyhard said:


> k-lite full codec pack is a good start.


But Windows XP already comes with some video codecs. I'm looking to uninstall everything and reinstall. Would the K-Lite Codec Pack install codecs which come pre-installed with Windows XP?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*How to Remove or Uninstall Audio & Video Codecs in Windows XP*

After you've removed the codecs, reboot, install K-Lite and reboot again. This will replace the deleted codecs with the latest versions and install more codecs so you should be able to play any media file.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Would I be able to uninstall all of these codecs and regain them with the k-lite codec pack:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, they are all standard codecs. You will get the latest versions of these as well as all the others.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I followed the directions to remove the codecs but every time they just reappear after I click ok. Is their another way to go about removing them?

Edit: I'm trying codec sniper right now. I'll report the results in a bit.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Well I went through all the steps and was able to remove all the video codecs and only install the K-lite ones. But I'm still having the same problem of inaccurate video splitting conversions (the reason I went through all this trouble). Oh well, thanks for the help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which program are you using to split your videos and what settings are you using? Post a screenshot of the program running and we'll see what changes can be made.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

koala said:


> Which program are you using to split your videos and what settings are you using? Post a screenshot of the program running and we'll see what changes can be made.


The program is Ultra Video Splitter. And I've adjusted all the settings and used multiple programs but the same problem occurs. The problem is that the time I set to start and end the split don't matchup with the results. Could you recommend a good video splitting program that could fix this problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*AviSplit Classic*
*Solveig Multimedia Video Splitter*
*Allok Video Splitter*

Or you could use Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Can you recommend a few more freeware splitting programs that can split avi files?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've reinstalled your codecs and tried more than 5 different video splitters with no success, I don't think trying another program will do any good.

Using Windows Movie Maker, you just add the video to the timeline, move to the required position with the preview slider, split the video and then save the 2 parts.

Check the properties of your original video in Windows Explorer to see the frames per second, bitrate, dimensions, etc. then use these settings in a video splitter. If your original video is 29.5fps, 1500kb/s, 640x480 pixels and you save the split version as, for example, 25fps, 1000kb/s, 600x400 then this could be what's causing your problem.


----------

